# percutaneous pinning scapholunate



## scooter1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Dr did arthroscopic debridement of the wrist.  Then removed the arthroscope  and did 
a percutaneous pinning of the scapholunate joint under flouroscopic guidance.

I have the 29846, but my question is the percutaneous pinning.   I cannot find a code.
Has anyone had this one before?  Please, I really need some help on this one.


----------



## jdemar (Oct 25, 2011)

my thought is the unlisted code 25999 and compare to 28546.


----------

